# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  In Search Of Lensometer Repair Suffolk County NY

## SharonPicon

Good morning all, 
The spectacle table on my lensometer is no longer moving up and down with the lever-they are now disconnected. Im not afraid to take it apart with guidance, but would prefer to have it repaired by an expert.

----------


## Howard Gorin

What s the make and. model of your instrument?

----------


## Frog4aday

I'll play @Howard Gorin (and thanks for trying to help another member out. I guess Sharon tossed in the towel after not getting a response right away.)
We have a Marco 101 lensometer that is functional but it is "off" by 0.12D and the prism compensation knobs do not center the reticle when they are at ZERO and 090. We'd like it to read precisely AND center properly when at "0" and 090. Do you repair such things or know who does?
Patrick, Shipp & Wooten Eye Center

----------

